# Meyers E47 problem



## 82toyplow (Feb 25, 2012)

i have a meyers e47 pump and I hade to replace the sump because of leakage. I replaced all o-rings and seals while i was in there but now when i activate pump it pushes the seal out between the motor and the pump and shoots fliud out of the weep holes. I have been back through every thing and cant figure out what happend. Please help


----------

